# Woohoo! Im crunching!



## Papahyooie (Jun 23, 2009)

Allrighty so Im officially crunching finally! (id like to be folding too but thats another story, see the folding forum for my question) 

Right now Im on a P4 HT 3.2ghz (havent re-overclocked it yet, soon itll be 3.6 or more) with 3 gb of ram under win7. In a few minutes I'll have my second rig up with a P4 2.4ghz with 768mb of ram. 

I know, these wont put up huge numbers, but hey every little bit helps is the philosophy right? I do all my gaming on my laptop now, so that first rig will be a dedicated crunching/folding rig (if I can get the folding to work) going 24/7, while the second one will be mostly folding/crunching with a little bit of homework / web browsing occasionally, and file server. 

Future rigs include : Foxconn with celeron D 3.2ghz, 1gb of ram
Dell P4 1.6ghz 256mb of ram
AMD athelon 1ghz with 768mb of ram

Hopefully all dedicated 24/7 machines up within a week or two.  
Think this will put up any kind of numbers atall? Im new to it so I dont know. We'll see. Id like to get dual core going on the first rig and the foxconn, but they dont support C2D's.  If anyone wants to donate/ sell me cheap one or two Pentium D's for some dual core action, Id be grateful.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome to the team!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome teammate!


----------



## SparkyJJO (Jun 23, 2009)

Good job! More the merrier


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks and welcome to the team!


----------



## MRCL (Jun 23, 2009)

Numbers don't matter, its the spirit man, welcome


----------



## bogmali (Jun 24, 2009)

You're not crunching until you get a piece of the pie J/K welcome to the team

Now that I think about it, this applies to all that are outside of top ten


----------



## onry (Jun 24, 2009)

welcome to the team  the more the merrier


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, I know I wont make it into the top ten, lol... but im running them all week to see what kind of draw they put on my power bill. Im hoping maybe they will be distgustingly inefficient and give me an excuse to justify a new board and processor that will be much faster and more efficient, lol. I think I may run my laptop too, while i'm asleep as its much faster than any of the desktops I have, and of course way more efficient.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

Haha totally. If you do plan on a build you should check out my quad core Phenom II in my FS thread so I can pay some car damage bills  If not thats okay. Thanks for using all those computers for crunching man! Every little bit helps out!!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 24, 2009)

I think your enthusiasm is wonderful and I'm not saying this to bring you down just so you won't be disappointed.  There are a lot of P4's and such out there crunching and every little bit does help.  BUT, if you have an eye to setting up a crunching farm, then you will be spending almost as much for electricity per machine as someone with a quad but you'll be getting less than 25% of the points.

New machines aren't any faster than some of the old P4's, but they can do more IPC's (instructions per cycle).  Multiply that by 4 cores, and the P4's really start to show their age.

Also, HT on P4's i think left a lot to be desired.  As one person said on another forum, it's like stuffing 2 ferrets in a sock.  It won't end well.

So big props on getting all those machines up and running and I think your excitement for the project is laudable.  If you get a good rate on your electricity (for me it $0.18/kwh) or you're not worried about the electric bill.  By all means, run those suckers.  Just don't expect to huge gains compared to people who are running even one i7 965.

Just a reality check.  I don't mean to be a bummer.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 24, 2009)

twilyth said:


> I think your enthusiasm is wonderful and I'm not saying this to bring you down just so you won't be disappointed.  There are a lot of P4's and such out there crunching and every little bit does help.  BUT, if you have an eye to setting up a crunching farm, then you will be spending almost as much for electricity per machine as someone with a quad but you'll be getting less than 25% of the points.
> 
> New machines aren't any faster than some of the old P4's, but they can do more IPC's (instructions per cycle).  Multiply that by 4 cores, and the P4's really start to show their age.
> 
> ...



The harsh reality, but good motivation to build a new rig! Everything helps though, and whatever you can contribute is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh I know, trust me I definitely know its age, lol... mainly just seeing what I can do with them, and like I said maybe force myself to justify a new build after having just bought a laptop, lol. I dont expect to put up real numbers, I just have a huge closet full of crap thats doing literally nothing, and I just wanna see what happens. As for electricity, my town has monopolized utilities, everything but natural gas is under one bill. You'd think that would inflate prices a bit, but it has the opposite affect. Im not sure what electricity runs by itself, but I live in a three bedroom 2 bath house with 2 roommates and we do not conserve energy by any means (leaving computers on 24/7,  A/C on constantly) and our entire utility bill minus gas is less than 130 bucks a month. (everything but heating is electric). That includes electricity, water, 4mb internet, trash, the works (exept we dont watch TV so no cable.) So i really am not worried about the electricity bill. My main desktop was always on pretty much 24/7 anyway, so whats a few more? Like I said though I hope to justify getting a new rig soon, we'll see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

welcome aboard buddy.  Thanks for joining


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Specially chicken patty cause I just realized my mom has the same plates that your chicken patty is on lol!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> Thanks everyone! Specially chicken patty cause I just realized my mom has the same plates that your chicken patty is on lol!



actually those aren't my plates.  But FIT did say he was missing some plates from his kitchen


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah my mother even painted her cabinet doors to match those damn plates... she's crazy...

ANYWAYS... so yea I've put up 330 points yesterday WOOHOO! lol... well its a start anyway.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well thats good anyway! Thanks for starting


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 25, 2009)

Hopefully I can do better once I get that E8500!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> Yeah my mother even painted her cabinet doors to match those damn plates... she's crazy...
> 
> ANYWAYS... so yea I've put up 330 points yesterday WOOHOO! lol... well its a start anyway.



i put up so far today  just over 500 points with two rigs crunching, one being an i7.  something is wrong and im tired of trying to figure it out


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 26, 2009)

Woot Im almost keeping up with an i7! LOL That sucks tho, hope you figure it out. I dont know enough about how it works yet, but im researching how to get the most out of it.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 27, 2009)

Woot my first 1k points! And now my lappy (which is faster than any of my desktops till boomsticks's e8500 comes in, lol) will be joining the crunching/folding on days and weekends.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 27, 2009)

Sweet, yeah that helps fund my future i7 cruncher setup that I will hopefully have enough saved for next month.


----------

